# McLobster. Panino con Astice. Calorie, prezzo, ingredienti foto



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

McLobster è il nuovo panino chic di McDonald's. Si tratta di un panino in edizione limitata in vendita da 10 al 30 Giugno 2015. 

Cosa contiene il McLobster? Quali sono gli ingredienti? E' un panino farcito con astice canadese e con "condimento catalano" con pomodorini, cipolla, citronette, songino, salsa al limone. Il pane usato è quello tipico degli hot dog.


Calorie e valori nutrizionali (per porzione)

Calorie: 325
Carboidrati: 42 g
Grassi Saturi: 1,2 g
Proteine: 16
Grassi 9,9
Sale 1,8
Fibre 1,9


Prezzo 9,10 euro


Foto del McLobster


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2015)

Sembra più sano del solito


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Eh la madò, 10 euro. A sto punto vado al ristorante a prendere uno spaghetto con astice.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> McLobster è il nuovo panino chic di McDonald's. Si tratta di un panino in edizione limitata in vendita da 10 al 30 Giugno 2015.
> 
> Cosa contiene il McLobster? Quali sono gli ingredienti? E' un panino farcito con astice canadese e con "condimento catalano" con pomodorini, cipolla, citronette, songino, salsa al limone. Il pane usato è quello tipico degli hot dog.
> 
> ...



sembra buono ma 9 euro sono un furto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> McLobster è il nuovo panino chic di McDonald's. Si tratta di un panino in edizione limitata in vendita da 10 al 30 Giugno 2015.
> 
> Cosa contiene il McLobster? Quali sono gli ingredienti? E' un panino farcito con astice canadese e con "condimento catalano" con pomodorini, cipolla, citronette, songino, salsa al limone. Il pane usato è quello tipico degli hot dog.
> 
> ...



325 kcal... Giusto così per darvi una proporzione io in 20 minuti di corsa continua brucio 250 kCal


----------



## Canonista (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 325 kcal... Giusto così per darvi una proporzione io in 20 minuti di corsa continua brucio 250 kCal



Ritieniti fortunato!

Pensa che secondo il tapis roulant io in 10 minuti (pendenza al 3% e 10 km/h) ne brucio 100... 



Comunque ogni tanto - quindi non sempre, chiaro - le zozzerie ci stanno e ci vogliono!
Un organismo troppo pulito è più a rischio di uno che ogni tanto s'inzozza.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Giugno 2015)

il mc donalds andrebbe bandito dal territorio nazionale, a prescindere


----------



## Morghot (21 Giugno 2015)

Madonna devo tentare di provarlo prima che finisca anche se il costo mi scoraggia


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Provato, niente di speciale.

La prossima volta prendo il big Mac


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ritieniti fortunato!
> 
> Pensa che secondo il tapis roulant io in 10 minuti (pendenza al 3% e 10 km/h) ne brucio 100...


Metti pendenza a 20 e velocità a 5, in 10 minuti bruci tipo 150 calorie!


----------

